# Zodiac Signs *updated*



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The Zodiac is made up of 12 different sun signs. 
      

Your date of birth determines which one you are.

Has anyone had an personal chart done 

I thought it would be fun to see which Sign's FF members are 
please post to say what you voted, 
As I plan on posting a personality piece on each of the Signs and who knows we may even make new friends!

I am *Aries* tho not typical of my Sign, according to the Personal Chart I had done a couple of years back.​
      ​


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi,

Im a pisces, never had a personal chart done tho


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm libra, never had a personal chart done either


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I am Virgo.

Never had a chart done but I would love to get one done. 

T xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*THE AIR SIGNS* 
_GEMINI LIBRA AQUARIUS_
Intellectual, Logical Flirtatious, Sarcastic, Impatient, Spiteful, Communicative, Flighty, Debating, Confrontational, Romantic, Independent. Air rises high with exciting Fire signs. Air blends with sensual Water signs. Air is independent with responsible Earth signs. Air with Air blow in all directions

*THE FIRE SIGNS * 
_ARIES LEO SAGITTARIUS_
Passionate, Fun, Charming, Adventurous, Exciting, Argumentative, Popular, Curious, Energetic, Defender, Creative, Challenging, Protective, Scholar, Loud, Egotistical. Fire rises with intellectual Air signs. Fire is secure with stable Earth signs. Fire loses spark with nurturing Water signs. Fire with Fire dance.

*THE WATER SIGNS * 
_CANCER SCORPIO PISCES_
Nurturing, Supportive, Mystical, Intuitive, Dreamy, Possessive, Insecure, Emotional, Sacrificing, Needy, Loving, Secretive, Cuddly, Sacrificing, Loving, DisIllusional, Obsessive. Water comforts calm Air signs. Water boils with independant Fire signs. Water quenches needy Earth signs. Water and water flow in all directions.

*THE EARTH SIGNS* 
_TAURUS VIRGO CAPRICORN_
Materialistic, Grounding, Boring, Dominating, Responsible, Giving, Conservative, Consuming, Organized, Controlling, Business, Stubborn, Perfectionists, Family-Oriented, Security. Earth melts with nurturing Water signs. Earth is independent with flirty Air signs. Earth warms with passionate Fire signs. Earth and earth are indestructible.


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

According to this I am a virgo, but I am born on the cusp of Leo and Vigo, and I really am a bit of both


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Brownowl 
check this Link Out CLICK HERE
Your Sun Sign represents the main direction and focus you want your life to take 
and your determination to accomplish what you set out to do. 
It represents your personal honesty and integrity, your ability to command respect and authority and your capacity to impress and influence others.
If you are born on a Cusp, you will incorporate the energies of both Signs.


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

I am Pisces ~ through and through  Never had a personal chart done, would love to but have read a lot about my sign 

DF is Aries ~ well they say opposites attract


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Mackie * 
Pisces = Water boils with independant Fire signs. 
Aries= Fire loses spark with nurturing Water signs

I am Aries = Fire and Dh is Capricorn = Earth! 
Earth warms with passionate Fire signs
Fire is secure with stable Earth signs


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm a Virgo and haven't had a personal chart done. 

I do live up to my sign though...Virginal!!!    



Ooooh also don't forget it's chinese new year on the 18th. I'm a rat 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Dizzi

That is just so me to a T 

Chris


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I was lucky to work with a staff nurse who did personal Charts and was quiet high up in an astrology group, and he charged a small fee £15 for a chart - its a lovely thing to have done if you get the chance - there are several internet sites that will do them. 
I like astrology I do believe our Sun/Star signs infulence us in all we do 

Vicki !!! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Ooooh also don't forget it's chinese new year on the 18th. I'm a rat


Vicki that was to be my next poll 

I am a rat too!

Chris glad it was spot on 

~Dizzi~


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I am a chinese goat


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I LOVE astrology and I like doing divination as well. 

I totally agree that the zodiac signs influence our lives. You're life is mapped out from conception.

Amazing stuff!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> divination


 explain  I am 

Come on keep posting & voting!
~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Dizzi squirrel said:


> > Ooooh also don't forget it's chinese new year on the 18th. I'm a rat
> 
> 
> Vicki that was to be my next poll
> ...


Dooo deeee doooo doooo dooooo deeee dooooo dooooo (twilight zone music  )

do we have ESP Dizzi?? 

Diviantion means looking into the future...Tarot, Runes, Chromotomancy, geomancy etc.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

DITO!
Dooo deeee doooo doooo dooooo deeee dooooo dooooo 

Thanks Hun - new Poll is done


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm a Leo and haven't had a personal chart done. 

I don't think I'm a typical Leo though as I've heard they're loud and love attention, and I'm defiantly not loud and i hate to be centre of attention! 

I think i'm a chinese Dog 

Kia.x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm a chinese Monkey.

Both me and DH are air signs!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

kia said:


> I'm a Leo and haven't had a personal chart done.
> 
> I don't think I'm a typical Leo though as I've heard they're loud and love attention, and I'm defiantly not loud and i hate to be centre of attention!
> 
> ...


My Dh is a Leo too and there is no way he's loud and no way he likes to be the centre of attention


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

MrsRedcap,

whens his birthday? because i was thinking I'm quite close to being a Virgo (but i have no idea what they are ment to be like?) as my birthday is August 19th and i think Leo ends and Virgo starts around the 22nd??

Kia.x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

His birthday is the 1st August.

But not only that...when you were born it also depends what sign the sun was in at the time. So if the sun was in pisces say then there is every chance you could have piscean traits as well as your birth sign traits.

Quite confusing really.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I am also Libra, never had a chart done as I dont know my birth time....... although my birthdate is quite close to scorpio


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi 

Im taurus. Never had a personal chart done. Birth time is that the time you were born? Well i was born abroad does that make a difference. im not sure if that makes me sound think?   

Sam xx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

MrsRedcap very confusing  

This has got me interested now, i've been trying to find out over the internet...
Does anyone know where i could get a personal chart done? 
I was born at 6:07pm 19/8/82?

Love kim.x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

SAMW said:


> Hi
> 
> Im taurus. Never had a personal chart done. Birth time is that the time you were born? Well i was born abroad does that make a difference. im not sure if that makes me sound think?
> 
> Sam xx


I was born abroad too. Hong Kong actually I was born 1.15pm over there and it would have been 5.15am here.

If you're getting a birth chart done then you just put your birth time down of the country you where at when you were born.

Vicki x


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Dizzi squirrel said:


> *Mackie *
> Pisces = Water boils with independent Fire signs.
> Aries= Fire loses spark with nurturing Water signs


  Doesn't sound good for our impending marriage  I'll stick to my theory of opposite attract 

I was told I would meet DF by a clairvoyant and she told me he was a fire sign (she knew I was pisces) and that he would be my sole mate!


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

I'm a pisces and DP is a virgo ... neither of us have had a chart done ... I would love to though


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mackie said:


> Dizzi squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > *Mackie *
> ...


Was there a pun intended hun   (soul)
I agree with you opposits do attract 
And i'm sure your in for a long and happy marriage


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I voted    Think I swing wildly between my birth sign and my rising sign (time of day sign - aquarius and virgo - so wierd and awkward  )  Had a chart done years ago, well my mum did actually, but not sure where it is or who did it as it was so long ago  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

According to this i am a Leo but im right on the cusp and have been told i am a true Cancer. I have never had a chart done

Kate xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Kate check out this link 
CLICK HERE

How do you and your partner compare on the chart 

*THE AIR SIGNS* 
_GEMINI LIBRA AQUARIUS_
Intellectual, Logical Flirtatious, Sarcastic, Impatient, Spiteful, Communicative, Flighty, Debating, Confrontational, Romantic, Independent. 
*Air rises high with exciting Fire signs. Air blends with sensual Water signs. Air is independent with responsible Earth signs. Air with Air blow in all directions*

*THE FIRE SIGNS * 
_ARIES LEO SAGITTARIUS_
Passionate, Fun, Charming, Adventurous, Exciting, Argumentative, Popular, Curious, Energetic, Defender, Creative, Challenging, Protective, Scholar, Loud, Egotistical.
*Fire rises with intellectual Air signs. Fire is secure with stable Earth signs. Fire loses spark with nurturing Water signs. Fire with Fire dance*.

*THE WATER SIGNS * 
_CANCER SCORPIO PISCES_
Nurturing, Supportive, Mystical, Intuitive, Dreamy, Possessive, Insecure, Emotional, Sacrificing, Needy, Loving, Secretive, Cuddly, Sacrificing, Loving, DisIllusional, Obsessive. 
*Water comforts calm Air signs. Water boils with independant Fire signs. Water quenches needy Earth signs. Water and water flow in all directions*.

*THE EARTH SIGNS* 
_TAURUS VIRGO CAPRICORN_
Materialistic, Grounding, Boring, Dominating, Responsible, Giving, Conservative, Consuming, Organized, Controlling, Business, Stubborn, Perfectionists, Family-Oriented, Security. 
*Earth melts with nurturing Water signs. Earth is independent with flirty Air signs. Earth warms with passionate Fire signs. Earth and earth are indestructible*.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Me and hubby are both water signs?


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm an aries.....too true about being firey...I can have a temper tantrum bigger, louder and scarier than any toddler!  Ooops...not really something to be proud of is it?!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm Taurus  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm Libra but that description doesn't sound like me   well ok i'll admit to the intelectual    alright seriously the sarcastic, impatient, debating and independant do sound a bit like me  

pam xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Saphy!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm taurus.... STUBBORN STUBBORN STUBBORN! 
DH is leo


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm a gemini   quite a typical one I'd say.. DH is on the virgo/libra cusp


----------



## Sheila (May 28, 2002)

I'm Taurus and DH is Leo/Virgo cusp.  Would love to get a chart done

DD2 is stirring hope she doesn't wake DD1.............gtg 

Sheila


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm a taurean and my dh is a scorpio and we get on great ! never had a chart done might look into it tho !!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im an Aries, dh is cancer, and he calms me down... which can only be a good thing! I am all of the descriptions of aries, also a redhead and irish so I have no chance!!!!  

Chinese year I think I am a rooster?

I love this sort of stuff.


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

I am Aries and true to my sign. Very fiery!!! 
Also Mackie my DH is Pisces, and we've been together nearly 8yrs and married a year and a half of that, so opposites really do attract!! He to, is my soulmate!! Good luck with the wedding.  

In terms of Chinese New Year, I'm







 
I even have the puppy dog eye's(well sometimes!!)

Just read back over the Pisces bit, and I display quite a few of those characteristic's too, my b'day is 23rd March, so I am only Aries by a couple of days!!x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm Taurus and dh is Capricorn 

"Earth and earth are indestructible"


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm a Pisces and had a personal chart many years ago. My ascendant ( rising sign)  was in Gemini when I was born which means I also have characteristics of a gemini.

I thought the personal chart was really good and described me to a tee, even telling about things that had happened in the past and would happen in the future.

I can't remember all of these but they say that too much of one sign can be bad too.

WATER can kill fire and FIRE can make WATER into steam. 

WATER can make EARTH into mud ( although they say earth is waters best partner)

AIR can make WATER stormy

AIR can blow out FIRE or AIR can make FIRE worse

Something to that effect anyway, sorry can't remember them all. It just means to be nice and kind to each other or you can drive your partner away, bring out the worst in your partner or "suffocate" the other person. 

Love all things Astrolocical, psychics, mediums etc.

My DH is a Libra ( AIR) and they say you need AIR and WATER to make something grow. Hope that's a good sign in the growing a baby department. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm a sagittarius - very fiery    DH is cancer  which is water so we are complete opposites, but it is true that opposites attract.Never had a chart done though, would definitely like one though, will have a root about on the net..

Bekie


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Dizzi squirrel said:


> *THE WATER SIGNS *
> _CANCER SCORPIO PISCES_
> Nurturing, Supportive, Mystical, Intuitive, Dreamy, Possessive, Insecure, Emotional, Sacrificing, Needy, Loving, Secretive, Cuddly, Sacrificing, Loving, DisIllusional, Obsessive.


im a cancer, this discribes me to a tee! lol


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Dizzi squirrel said:


> *THE AIR SIGNS*
> _GEMINI LIBRA AQUARIUS_
> Intellectual, Logical Flirtatious, Sarcastic, Impatient, Spiteful, Communicative, Flighty, Debating, Confrontational, Romantic, Independent. Air rises high with exciting Fire signs. Air blends with sensual Water signs. Air is independent with responsible Earth signs. Air with Air blow in all directions
> 
> ...


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

I am a Pisces and had my chart done and my ascendant is Virgo which is the opposite sign to Pisces (you count round 7 on an astrological chart to find your opposite sign). This means I oppose everything I want to do!! I am a real contradiction and it's a royal pain. My DH is a Scorpio which astrologically is my ideal match. I do also have a lot of Sagittarius in my chart which accounts to attracting the 6 Leo boyfriends I have had in the past. My relationships sign (I think this is the moon one) is in Aquarius hence my strong need to be independent and not needy at all. I find Pisces to be very willful and strong minded, not wishy washy as many astrologers say. So you see a chart really does give you a good breakdown of your personality. The attached link will put yours together for free http://www.astro.com/?cid=fvyfileJBm0KJ-u1017908470 and Susan Miller has a web page that gives out detailed monthly forecasts and is very good, check out http://www.astrologyzone.com/. Hope thats ok to attach these links!!

/links 
*links fine now  Thank you


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm cancer

just done a quick reading (thanks for link )

Section 1: How You Approach Life and How You Appear To Others
    You appear gentle and soft, and you act rather reserved with others until you know them well and feel it is safe to be open with them. You have a strong need for emotional security and a sense of belonging, and are deeply attached to the past: your heritage, roots, family, cherished friends, familiar places, etc. Making radical changes or moves away from what is known and safe can be very painful and difficult for you. You tend to cling and hold on to people, memories, possessions of personal or sentimental significance. Having a home, a safe haven, is very important to you

Section 2: The Inner You: Your Real Motivation
    You have powerful emotional attachments to the past, your family, your childhood, those places you associate with safety and security and your beginnings. Maintaining a connection with your roots and heritage and keeping family bonds strong are very important to you. Loyal, devoted, and sentimental, you tend to cling to whatever is dear to you, be it person, familiar place, or cherished possession

definatley is right for me..


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

You will notice we now have zodiac signs on our profiles (look by your avatar)

ARIES 

TAURUS 

GEMINI 

CANCER 

LEO 

VIRGO 

LIBRA 

SCORPIO 

SAGITTARIUS 

CAPRICORN 

AQUARIUS

PISCES 

Scroll your mouse over the symbol on a profile to get a description ​


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Dizzy

Thank you for the Zodiac signs-I wondered where they appeared from   

Lovely idea-was it Tony that added the unread post since last visit? I think that's fantastic as can never remember where I've "been" during the day    

Larkles
xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Larkles Tony made some "changes" overnight and these are just a few of them 

Glad you like them!


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Im a pisces bday is this sat!!! DH is on cusp between Libra and Scorpio.
Had a personal chart done a long time ago cant remember what it said now!!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Dizzy and Tony


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm Cancer & from all I've read I'm a pretty typical one!

Dh is on a cusp between Taurus & Gemini but I think is more Taurus


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm on the cusp of Capricorn and Aquarius so I read them both and choose the one I like best that day.

Chucky egg


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*If your born on a cusp .....*

Check this Link Out CLICK HERE
and scroll down to choose your signs 

Your Sun Sign represents the main direction and focus you want your life to take 
and your determination to accomplish what you set out to do. 
It represents your personal honesty and integrity, your ability to command respect and authority and your capacity to impress and influence others.
If you are born on a Cusp, you will incorporate the energies of both Signs.


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for that, it was interesting.

Chucky egg


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought I didn't recognise myself by the sign on my Aviator!  

Can I be changed from Gemini to Cancer please.

Was reading it thinking 'That doesn't sound like me at all!'


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Siobhan1 said:


> I thought I didn't recognise myself by the sign on my Aviator!
> 
> Can I be changed from Gemini to Cancer please.
> 
> Was reading it thinking 'That doesn't sound like me at all!'


Hi hun
The star sign feature is automatic by date - so if Tony changes one, they all change! so it cant be done, the only thing you can do is alter your birthdate in your profile - this will mean the symbol changes but your birthday on FF's calender would be incorrect - Up to you. Sorry.


----------



## angel07 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Dizzi

I like this  

I am an Aquarius and my DH is an Aries.  I have never had a personnel reading done either.

Angel07


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Cheers for that cusp link Dizzi.... much better for me


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh okay thanks.

My birthday is 22nd June though so according to the list I should be cancer?

Never mind.


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi i have voted.

Never had a personal chart donr though.

I am cancer. xxxxx


----------

